# Spirited Away=Overrated



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Everyone always say Spirited away is great, I say they're blind, I really did not like it why do ppl hink its so good?


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 10, 2006)

Cause it's good
(duh)
Maybe you can't follow the story because it isn't a standard Western tale. 
That's your prob Bob.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Cause it's good
> (duh)



I seriously disagree...


----------



## Nexas (Aug 10, 2006)

Because its a damn good movie, thats why. Its not my favorite Miyazaki movie though. My favorite was Princess Mononoke.


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 10, 2006)

Why do you disagree?
 I'd like to see you animate a cast of original characters in a heartwarming tale.
It IS a family flick.  Go watch Princess Mononoke for your action fix.
(also very good)


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Why do you disagree?
> I'd like to see you animate a cast of original characters in a heartwarming tale.
> It IS a family flick.  Go watch Princess Mononoke for your action fix.
> (also very good)


your too late, I OWN it, my #1 movie! I saw it on TV then bought of the internet cuz it was so good!



			
				Nexas said:
			
		

> Because its a damn good movie, thats why. Its not my favorite Miyazaki movie though. My favorite was Princess Mononoke.


Princess Mononoke is my all time favorite movie!


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 10, 2006)

If I had a choice of films in the genre (standard childrens allegorical):

Wizard of Oz
James and the Giant Peach
Alice in Wonderland
Mirror Mask

Spirited Away would win 9 times out of ten.
(the tenth would be MirrorMask to change things up a bit)


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

I didnt like it either.

But then again I like my anime full of action and hard core sexual themes.


----------



## nagareboshi (Aug 10, 2006)

Its better than most american animated movies. Well.. Imo anyway. 
Princess Mononoke's better. yup.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 10, 2006)

You disliked it so you think it's overrated?

Wow, I'll come to you for all my personal movie critic needs now.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> You disliked it so you think it's overrated?
> 
> Wow, I'll come to you for all my personal movie critic needs now.



some things I don't like I understand how others would like it, but this one...


----------



## Twizted (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I loved it. Whimsical. It's not supposed to be viewed in the same light as an action oriented anime. It's a fantasy tale. Good stuff.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 10, 2006)

The movie was spectacular. 

It was such a  refreshing change from the typical action genre. The cast of characters and fantastic settings can be enjoyed by anime and non anime fans alike. 

I guess in the end it all depends on what kind of movies genres you like.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh.. this movie, I saw a long time ago, good movie. I was just thinking about renting it the other day.

It's not your typical anime though. It's fantasy-like and all.


----------



## notcomawhite (Aug 10, 2006)

i liked it.  I haven't seen it in a pretty long time though.  I liked the story behind it, it was very different for me at the time, so that's basically how I caught onto it and liked it so much ^_^


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2006)

The Movie Rocked so hard.

All Miyazaki's work are Awesome.

It's just that wierd fantasy feeling Spirited Away has. It's not your average everyday action anime. Great Story and Great Anime Movie.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Just because you disliked it doesn't mean that it's overrated. It's a great movie, but you just didn't like it. It was made by Miyazaki, which automatically makes it good! 

It's my second favorite Miyazaki movie. After rewatching Princess Mononoke after not seeing it for a few years, that became my favorite again. But Spirited Away is great!


----------



## Ruri (Aug 10, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> some things I don't like I understand how others would like it, but this one...


It might be helpful if you gave some specific reasons why you don't like and therefore think it's overrated.


----------



## kire (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I have to admit i felt the same way at first..But then I watched the subtitled version of it...and liked it a whole lot more..In the english version that girl is so annoying i wanted to kill her...but in japanese...it wasnt bad..I like it a whole lot more now.


----------



## unwon_skatr (Aug 11, 2006)

ugh i hate subtitles


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 11, 2006)

Spirited away is an OLD!!! movie.....miyazaki's mononoke hime was the best though.......and bloodiest...


----------



## unwon_skatr (Aug 11, 2006)

lol a gurl who luvs bllod


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 11, 2006)

I think Spirited Away is a wonderful little story.  It's really hard not to like any of Miyazaki's films, and on top of that I love anything that has hardcore fantasy elements to it.  It was cute, and different.

Just because it's not super violent and action-y doesn't make it bad.


----------



## unwon_skatr (Aug 11, 2006)

hey gurl i agree.......


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 11, 2006)

foxysurouni666 said:
			
		

> Spirited away is an OLD!!! movie.....miyazaki's mononoke hime was the best though.......and bloodiest...



Princess Mononoke is five years older than Spirited Away.

BTW, I detest your avatar and I no longer believe you are from Japan like you say.


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 11, 2006)

I thought it was pretty good tbh.
I lent it to my mum, its the only anime she likes.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 11, 2006)

I would have to give it a thumbs up for incorporating many of the older fantasy and Shinto elements. The movie on a whole was beautifully done, as Miyazaki always does. The musical score was done by some very notable names and was awesome by itself.

I want to know why you find it overrated. The definition of the word is:

_To overestimate the merits of; rate too highly._

If a movie deserves it, how is it rating too highly?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 11, 2006)

I liked it, but to be honest Miyazaki's best movie is either Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind or Castle in the Sky...altohugh Kiki's Delivery Service was bad ass as well...


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 11, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> I liked it, but to be honest Miyazaki's best movie is either Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind or Castle in the Sky...altohugh Kiki's Delivery Service was bad ass as well...



I loved Kiki's.  But my favorite is probably Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 13, 2006)

kire said:
			
		

> Well I have to admit i felt the same way at first..But then I watched the subtitled version of it...and liked it a whole lot more..In the english version that girl is so annoying i wanted to kill her...but in japanese...it wasnt bad..I like it a whole lot more now.


I was going to watch the japanese, but I returned it...


----------



## Sho (Aug 13, 2006)

^That's your problem.

Spirited Away is most definitely not overrated.  I think it's one of the best animated movies ever made, and it's clearly more original than alot of the other movies out there.  The Japanese version is better than the English voice-acting, so that may be one of your problems with it, though I did find the English voice acting top notch as well.

Just what exactly didn't you like about it?


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 13, 2006)

The feeling while watching it... The story, the animation, the characters, the idea, the music. It was alla really great. I loved it really much!


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Rockman said:
			
		

> The feeling while watching it... The story, the animation, the characters, the idea, the music. It was alla really great. I loved it really much!


that's what I feel the movies lack...

Mononoke pwns it in every way...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 13, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> that's what I feel the movies lack...
> 
> Mononoke pwns it in every way...



But this isn't an debate of Spirited Away vs. Princess Mononoke.  This is people trying to defend Spirited Away for what it is, which happens to be an innocent and whimsical story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2006)

Spirited Away is one of my favorite anime movies. And this is coming from someone who's seen a lot of movies in his life and gone through countless stories (ultimate aspiration is to be an author -- almost there).


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 14, 2006)

The movie is great, luv it the first time i saw it and luv it still 

watching miyazaki's films dubbed should be considered a crime....i don't know why someone would comit such blasphemy...

as for my fav's i have to say..

My neighbor totoro
kiki's delivery service
Whisper of the heart (the one i luv the most)
howl's the moving castle


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 14, 2006)

It's well drawn, but that's all I see in it. It's really quite boring and not my type of film. Considering it's a kids movie (yes, it's a kids movie don't argue with that) I don't think it's even MEANT to appeal to me. 

I think Japanophiles just like to hype up anything that's Japanese.

It's a high quality movie, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 14, 2006)

I didn't really like it. It was overrated imo.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 16, 2006)

I loved Spirited Away. What I loved the most about it is how things work out for Chihiro not because she has powers or anything, but she because she is honest and good. She follows her heart, and that works for her.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 16, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> I didnt like it either.
> 
> But then again I like my anime full of action and hard core sexual themes.


I bet you loved Ninja Scroll then.

Anyway, I liked this movie, but I still liked Pom Poko and Nausicaa more.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

Spirited Away is great, but I still say Princess Mononoke FTW.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> I bet you loved Ninja Scroll then.
> 
> Anyway, I liked this movie, but I still liked Pom Poko and Nausicaa more.



I thought Ninja Scroll was terrible, especially with how Jugan had so much fricking endurance


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 16, 2006)

i watched movie of spirited away and i liked it.


----------



## kapsi (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I like Totoro more, maybe because I saw it as a kid. But SA is second Miyazaki movie (Whatever's Castle sucks btw).


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 16, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> I thought Ninja Scroll was terrible, especially with how Jugan had so much fricking endurance


who's Jugan?  Do you mean Jubei?

Also, the only person with any endurance in the movie, other than Jubei, is Genma (but he's cheating)



> Well I like Totoro more, maybe because I saw it as a kid.


did you see it as a double-feature with the other movie it came out with (yes, I know what it is)?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> who's Jugan?  Do you mean Jubei?
> 
> Also, the only person with any endurance in the movie, other than Jubei, is Genma (but he's cheating)



Ahhhhh yeah I mean Jubei

It was dumb how much punishment he takes and how _easily_ the demons were killed

That and he gave up that chick


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 19, 2006)

I enjoyed it, but I can understand how others may not. It suffers from the typical Miyazaki anti climatic ending and that always hurts a picture for me. Though to be fair I may be too used to typical Western explosion based finales to truly appreciate the slow winding down of pace and story that Ghibli films tend to offer. Also if you're not interested in Sen's growth as a character then the movie is going to be pretty slow for you, even boring.  

I don't think it's my favourite Ghibli (or even Miyazaki) film, but it's up there.


----------



## Monna (Aug 20, 2006)

All Miyazaki movies are over rated. I never really liked any of them. I guess I'm more into the shonen and fighting series.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 21, 2006)

i have only seen the grave of fire fles one,and i thougt it was way overrated, every one said it was so sad and blabla, i didnt find it sad at all,and i also dont like the style Miyazaki has in his movies,but i rather watch one of his moves than some american made cartoon, but then i rather watch some other anime than Miyazaki's ones


----------



## kapsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Grave of fireflies is not Mizayaki's movie.


----------



## DeathKnight9 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes! IT IS that great


----------

